# metafora, metonymie



## Linni

Zrovna jsem si v jedné knížce četla o všech druzích metafory a metonymie a mám ve všech těch odborných pojmenováních docela guláš... I když stejně asi všechno, co jsem se právě "naučila", do týdne (i když... to asi přeháním   - možná i do zítřka) zapomenu, mám pár nejasností a chtěla bych je objasnit .

Když např. Prahu nazvu _srdcem Evropy,_ půjde o nějaký druh metafory (možná *katachreze*) nebo o *perifrázi* či *antonomázii*?

Nebo kdybych řekla "_není zrovna nejchytřejší_", použila jsem *litotes*?


----------



## duden

Ahoj,

s tím prvním si nejsem jist, upřímně řečeno pojem "katachreze" mi zůstal během studia germ. a angl. utajen
Jen si tak matně vzpomínám, že antonomasie bylo něco jako nahrazení přívlastku vlastním jménem - tzn. třeba je-li někdo v česku dobrý básník, můžeš o něm říct, že to je "český Goethe" apod. Doufám, že se nemýlím...

Ale řekl bych, že ten druhý případ je určtitě tebou zmiňované litotes. Něco podobného jsme kdysi měli v testu, tuším že tehdy něco "nebylo nezajímavé", což je (aspoň doufám) totéž...

Měj se!


----------



## Linni

duden said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> s tím prvním si nejsem jist, upřímně řečeno pojem "katachreze" mi zůstal během studia germ. a angl. utajen
> Jen si tak matně vzpomínám, že antonomasie bylo něco jako nahrazení přívlastku vlastním jménem - tzn. třeba je-li někdo v česku dobrý básník, můžeš o něm říct, že to je "český Goethe" apod. Doufám, že se nemýlím...
> 
> Ale řekl bych, že ten druhý případ je určtitě tebou zmiňované litotes. Něco podobného jsme kdysi měli v testu, tuším že tehdy něco "nebylo nezajímavé", což je (aspoň doufám) totéž...
> 
> Měj se!


 
Díky za odpověď  . Takže si myslíš, že v přijímačkách na vysokou se to nemůže objevit? I když... já se to neučím kvůli těm přijímačkám... Prostě mě to zajímá a (zatím) docela baví.

Abych pravdu řekla, ani bych neřekla , že "srdce Evropy" je katachreze (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catachresis), ale vzhledem k tomu, že by mohlo jít o metaforu, docházím vylučovací metodou k závěru, že srdce Evropy možná je katachrezí... 
Já se v tom vůbec nevyznám, ale podle V. Prokopa (autor skript) jsou tři druhy metafory: katachreze, personifikace a synestézie. Poslední dvě zmiňované určitě nejsou to, co hledáme.

U antonomázie (přejmenování) jsem našla tyto příklady: Komenský - učitel národů, Karel IV. - otec vlasti + literární typy "herkules", "donchuán". 

Na druhou stranu, perifráze je jakýsi opis (Finsko - země tisíců jezer) => takže jaký je rozdíl mezi antonomázií a perifrází? Učitel národů je přece opis Komenského.
Možná, že antonomázie se používá pouze pro bytosti, ne?

(Antonomázie a perifráze jsou jedny z druhů metonymie.)


----------



## duden

Linni said:


> Díky za odpověď . Takže si myslíš, že v přijímačkách na vysokou se to nemůže objevit? I když... já se to neučím kvůli těm přijímačkám... Prostě mě to zajímá a (zatím) docela baví.





Linni said:


> Abych pravdu řekla, ani bych neřekla , že "srdce Evropy" je katachreze (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catachresis), ale vzhledem k tomu, že by mohlo jít o metaforu, docházím vylučovací metodou k závěru, že srdce Evropy možná je katachrezí...
> Já se v tom vůbec nevyznám, ale podle V. Prokopa (autor skript) jsou tři druhy metafory: katachreze, personifikace a synestézie. Poslední dvě zmiňované určitě nejsou to, co hledáme.
> 
> U antonomázie (přejmenování) jsem našla tyto příklady: Komenský - učitel národů, Karel IV. - otec vlasti + literární typy "herkules", "donchuán".
> 
> Na druhou stranu, perifráze je jakýsi opis (Finsko - země tisíců jezer) => takže jaký je rozdíl mezi antonomázií a perifrází? Učitel národů je přece opis Komenského.
> Možná, že antonomázie se používá pouze pro bytosti, ne?
> 
> (Antonomázie a perifráze jsou jedny z druhů metonymie.)






Co se týče možného výskytu v přijímačkách, nebyl bych si tak úplně jist, záleží na tom, kam se hlásíš. Já mohu uvést ze své zkušenosti na katedře anglistiky na PedF UK v Praze, že jsme tyto termíny dost okrajově probírali v prváku na semináři "Úvod do literatury". Na katedře germanistiky jsme to v žádném ze seminářů neprobírali (mám za sebou s výjimkou tří všechny). Takže u nás to rozhodně není nic nevyhnutelně nutného. Jak je tomu jinde, netuším...

Co se týče té antonomasie - prohlédl jsem zápisky a zjistil jsem, že jsme si tehdy říkali skutečně jen příklady typu tvého "donchuana", čili vlastní jméno osoby, které se později stalo vyjádřením charakteristiky člověka. Jak jsem tak hledal na netu, tak jsem našel to, co říkáš ty - mám-li sousloví "Komenský - učitel národů", jedná se vlastně o opak - nahrazení vlastního jména "přezdívkou", což je tedy asi taky druh antonomasie.

Na těch stránkách, kde jsem to našel, byl jasný rozdíl mezi antonomasií a perifrází - zatímco perifráze je to slovní spojení, kterým jsme opsali Komenského, antonomasie je ten samotný proces opisování (pomocí perifráze). Pokud jsem to tedy dobře pochopil...

*duden


----------



## Linni

duden said:


> Na těch stránkách, kde jsem to našel, byl jasný rozdíl mezi antonomasií a perifrází - zatímco perifráze je to slovní spojení, kterým jsme opsali Komenského, antonomasie je ten samotný proces opisování (pomocí perifráze). Pokud jsem to tedy dobře pochopil...
> 
> *duden


Nedá se říct, že bych to zrovna chápala (mimochodem, to je zrovna litotes, ne?)... Chceš říct, že perifráze vlastně není dtuhem metonymie, ale jen procesem, jak nějaký druh tvořit?


----------



## duden

Myslel jsem to zcela opačně 
Antonomasie by (na základě onoho článku) měla být druhem metonymie. Prostředek, který potřebuješ k tomu, abys provedla antonomasii, může být buď jedno slovo, nebo víceslovný opis - perifráze. V našem případě to tedy vypadá takhle:

"učitel národů" - perifráze
"Komenský - učitel národů" - antonomasie (za použití perifráze)

P.S. takhle to bylo v tom článku; může to of course býti i chybným...

Hezký den!

*duden


----------



## Linni

duden said:


> Myslel jsem to zcela opačně


 
Ale já jsem to takhle pochopila. Asi jde o nedorozumění způsobené mým špatným vyjadřováním  .
Anebo to pořád chápu stejně, i po tvých snahách mi to vysvětlit. Ale dovolím si tvrdit, že půjde o tu první možnost...

To ale znamená, že perifráze prostě není druhem metonymie... Není to žádný jazykový prostředek (jestli se to tak dá vůbec nazvat), ale jen nějaký postup, proces... Chápu to dobře? (Docela se bojím, že mi napíšeš, že jsem to vůbec nepochopila )

Také přeji hezký den!


----------



## duden

Linni said:


> Ale já jsem to takhle pochopila. Asi jde o nedorozumění způsobené mým špatným vyjadřováním  .
> Anebo to pořád chápu stejně, i po tvých snahách mi to vysvětlit. Ale dovolím si tvrdit, že půjde o tu první možnost...
> 
> To ale znamená, že perifráze prostě není druhem metonymie... Není to žádný jazykový prostředek (jestli se to tak dá vůbec nazvat), ale jen nějaký postup, proces... Chápu to dobře? (Docela se bojím, že mi napíšeš, že jsem to vůbec nepochopila )
> 
> Také přeji hezký den!


 

Ahoj,
asi jsi to pochopila, dle mého názoru jest správně, že "perifráze není druhem metonymie". To by platilo o naší přítelkyni antonomasii. Jen bych neřekl, jak píšeš dál, že to je "postup, proces", spíš bych řekl, že to je materiál, se kterým pracuješ při antonomasii. Jinými slovy, antonomasii jakožto proces opsání vlastního jména můžeš provést buďto jedním slovem, nebo frází. A právě tohle slovo nebo fráze se souhrnně nazývá "perifráze".

Já jen pořád doufám, že jsme to oba nepochopili úplně špatně... 

Měj se!
*duden


----------



## Linni

duden said:


> Ahoj,
> asi jsi to pochopila, dle mého názoru jest správně, že "perifráze není druhem metonymie". To by platilo o naší přítelkyni antonomasii. Jen bych neřekl, jak píšeš dál, že to je "postup, proces", spíš bych řekl, že to je materiál, se kterým pracuješ při antonomasii. Jinými slovy, antonomasii jakožto proces opsání vlastního jména můžeš provést buďto jedním slovem, nebo frází. A právě tohle slovo nebo fráze se souhrnně nazývá "perifráze".
> 
> Já jen pořád doufám, že jsme to oba nepochopili úplně špatně...
> 
> Měj se!
> *duden


 
Aha, už chápu, jak to myslíš. 

Taky doufám, že to oba nechápame špatně - to by bylo docela směšné . 
Každopádně je možné, že perifráze není to, co si myslíme, protože Prokop to přece jen uvedl jako jeden z druhů metonymie... I když... dá se říct, že to "něco" jako druh je... Kam jinam by to měl totiž zařadit?


----------

